
The convalescent sera option for containing Covid-19 - Geee
https://www.jci.org/articles/view/138003
======
Geee
In simple terms, this means blood transfers from recovered patients to
currently infected patients. Transferred antibodies will give a boost to the
recipients immune system, and give more time for natural immune response to
develop.

If this were implemented on a massive scale, wouldn't it be a solution to
mitigate covid-19 completely?

